# Chris Moyles



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I can think of some great radio one DJs.
This pillock isn't one of them. I am sick of his obsession with women's breasts, getting drunk , being fat and him considering himself as being the "saviour" of radio 1. He is up his own arse' and has genuine lack of any real sense of humour, he makes the breakfast show unlistenable to anybody with some sort of a brain, taking the piss out of his listeners and his team.
The whole shock jock thing was done in the 1980s by people far wittier, he should still be on hospital radio in , thank god he hasn't made it to TV. I don't know whether I am just getting "too old" to appreciate Radio one anymore as I can't stand Jo Whiley either.

Bring back Steve Wright and the posse or even Chris Evans (on Virgin Radio) and get this fat git off. You are not funny and you put me in a bad mood when I wake up. GRRRRRRRRRRRR

Who do you have your morning radio tuned to? I need to turn the dial before 6:30 tomorrow morning.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jo is a pretentious old cow - has been for years.... same as that Annie Nightingale.

I agree with you on Chris Moyles, his "saviour" thing is wearing thin.... he's not really change his "act" for years.

Bring back Mark & Lard!

I am, for my sins, a Radio 4 person O_O have been since I was a teenager. 

PS - nothing wrong with being drunk, women's breast, drunk women's breasts - but fat women...nah.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And what's wrong with fat women...??!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

He can be mildly amusing, but it is wearing a bit thin now.

Don't get me started on Jo Whiley, her and Edith Bowman, talentless dullards the pair of them!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I don't listen to Chris Moyles or Jo Whiley for the above reasons.

Edith Bowman is good though. (IMO)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Edith Bowman

Face for radio!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Totally agree he is a fat ugly git who needs a reality check 

When I was doing that great mens pastime of flicking the other day, I am sure I saw him doing something about big brother on TV though


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Bring back Steve Wright and the posse or even Chris Evans (on Virgin Radio) and get this fat git off. You are not funny and you put me in a bad mood when I wake up. GRRRRRRRRRRRR


Lisa, I hate to be the one to tell you but you are a Radio 2 prime target listener 

Steve Wright - weekdays 2pm to 5pm

Chris Evans - 5pm to 7:30pm


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Bring back Steve Wright and the posse or even Chris Evans (on Virgin Radio) and get this fat git off. You are not funny and you put me in a bad mood when I wake up. GRRRRRRRRRRRR
> ...


Me too.

It must be an age thing then. Radio 2 has those 2 as well as Brand and Ross.

Radio 1 is aimed at the 10yrs to 15yrs age bracket I think. I mean ....just look at Westwood! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> And what's wrong with fat women...??!!


You can't get a decent angle of penetration because there's a fucking great stomach in the way! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thought Johnny Vaughan was the saviour off daytime radio... Or is that just for us in and around London...

Chris Evens was always good... Till he went awol.

rADIO ANYHOW HAS BEEN SHITE FOR YEARS... tHEY SEEM TO ONLY PLAY SHIT NO ONE ACTUALLY LIKES. wOOPS CAPS sORRY CAN'T BE ASSED TO CHANGE IT.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > And what's wrong with fat women...??!!
> ...


Didn't seem to bother you honey....

:wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Bring back Steve Wright and the posse or even Chris Evans (on Virgin Radio) and get this fat git off. You are not funny and you put me in a bad mood when I wake up. GRRRRRRRRRRRR
> ...


Wonderful! I am officially middle-aged :?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

It's not so bad really - you get used to it


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > And what's wrong with fat women...??!!
> ...


I hear doggies good for those with little todgers :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TalkSport - Alan Brazil and Ronnie Irani on the way to work, Adrian Durham and Ian Wright on the way home. Wouldn't be without it 

Just be aware George Galloway is sometimes on late at night :evil:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

It's got to be Virgin Radio, it took a while but Christian O'Connell is a really good listen in the morning, and Virgin play the best music selection - by a running mile!

Moyles has always been a twat!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is radio that thing that cuts in to tell you what the traffic is doing?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Just be aware George Galloway is sometimes on late at night :evil:


Always thought how ironic that a twat like him has the last name Galloway. Cause i'd love to send him by way off the gallows.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


My point entirely. I didn't hear you 'moan' once all night babe! :?

:-*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually I like Chris Moyles.

If you want Steve Wright or Chris Evans listen to Radio 2. They're both on there along with that tiresome twat Terry Wogan and that boring Scottish bloke Ken Bruce.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Been covered before and i still hate the c u n t.
Was unfortunate enough to be dining next to him at Ubon once - the absolutely ruined my evening.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Dining next to him then I can see a potential problem.

Him being on the radio isn't an issue at all. I assume most people can change channels if they choose :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone who can remember moyles's appearance on never mind the buzzcocks?Knew nothing about music(his job),froze up on camera,then sulked.Talentless prick.
cheers
jon


----------

